# Datensätze mit Checkbox anklicken und damit dann Aktion ausführen.Wie?



## rider (28. Aug 2009)

Hallo, 
ich möchte eine Tabelllist machen. 
Hier befinden sich mehrere Datensätze. Nun möchte ich einzelne Datensätze mit einer Checkbox markieren. Die markierten sollen dann eine bestimmte Aktion durchführen können, wie zB ändern, löschen, als markiert usw.
Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine, oder?


Wie kann ich das implementieren mit JSF ?
Wie sieht es dann im ManagedBean aus?
Hat jmd vielleicht Beispiele hierfür?


----------



## SlaterB (28. Aug 2009)

ohne Kenntnis:
Google
->
Finding selected checkbox items in a JSF dataTable | Moving the Curve


----------



## rider (28. Aug 2009)

Ah Cool  Danke
Jetzt noch:
- wie / wo implementiere ich die verschiedenen Methoden? (ändern, löschen etc.)

- Muss ich wirklich einen extra ManagedBean dafür machen?


----------



## Svenni (29. Aug 2009)

Wieso extra Managed Bean? Die Managed Bean wirst du doch wahr. eh haben. Du musst nicht zwangsläufig SelectableItem um das boolesche Attribut erweitern. Du kannst auch in deine Managed Bean eine Map reinmachen. Schlüssel ist dein das/ein identifizierendes Attribut der entsprechenden Klasse (z.B. SelectableItem) und Wert dann Boolean. In der datatable greifst du dann nicht auf item.x zu, sondern auf die map und übergibst item.identifizierendesAttribut (hab gerad keinen Link da, müsstest bei google aber auch was dazu finden, falls du kein boolesches attribut in SelectableItem haben willst).

Willst du versch. Buttons für die verschiedenen Aktionen? Dann wirds wahr. delete, xyz etc. Methoden in der jeweiligen Bean geben.


----------

